# War Memorial Outrage.



## mook jong man (Jan 25, 2013)

This idiot and his mate need to be taken to the nearest R.S.L club and be given a bit of an education by the Old Diggers on how much Australian blood has been spilled in two world wars trying to defend France.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...notaph-vandalism/story-e6freuy9-1226562169233


----------



## clfsean (Jan 25, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> This idiot and his mate need to be taken to the nearest R.S.L club and be given a bit of an education by the Old Diggers on how much Australian blood has been spilled in two world wars trying to defend France.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...notaph-vandalism/story-e6freuy9-1226562169233



People all over tend to forget or overlook how much blood is spent by other countries at times. 

Problem is... people at home tend to forget that as well too.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2013)

At least he didn't irreparably damage the cenotaph, steal parts of it or urinate on it.  It is a sad sign that the generations maturing now have no concept of what they owe their freedoms too - it's a failing of education that will eventually bite us all in the behind if we don't repeatedly hold up the memories of what was gone through by so many and for so long (for example, British teenagers cannot fathom just how long relative poverty lingered on after the Second World War).


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> At least he didn't irreparably damage the cenotaph, steal parts of it or urinate on it. It is a sad sign that the generations maturing now have no concept of what they owe their freedoms too - it's a failing of education that will eventually bite us all in the behind if we don't repeatedly hold up the memories of what was gone through by so many and for so long (for example, British teenagers cannot fathom just how long relative poverty lingered on after the Second World War).



Have you watched 'Call the Midwife' at all? If not I recommend it, it's not what you might think but a very good representation of London in the 1950's with it's poverty and problems. They are true stories not just about midwives and babies. One appalling theme going through it is the legacy of the workhouse and the horrendous suffering caused to the inmates. I was surprised to learn that they didn't close until the 1930s. There are people alive today who were born in workhouses.

We've had a spate of war memorial thefts, metal usually bronze plates are prised off to sell. Most of our war memorials have the names of those killed more recently engraved on them.

I wouldn't say everyone has forgotten about the war dead the National Memorial Arboretum here received thousands of visitors both individuals and school, college etc parties. Very worth a visit if anyone can make it.
http://www.thenma.org.uk/


----------

